# This didn't even get one look on Marketplace



## debodun (May 20, 2022)

This cookie jar was in the attic of my old house and I brought it with me when I moved. I put it out with a $5 price at my garage sale. I still had it when the sale was over. I put it on Marketplace and it didn't get any looks. What's wrong with it?


----------



## Pepper (May 20, 2022)

Do people still use cookie jars?  Everyone I know eats straight from the bag.  Anyway, your jar is very nice, I like it as a decoration, but it is old fashioned, right?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 20, 2022)

If you don't like it enough to keep it for *FREE*, why would you expect someone else to like it for $5.00?


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2022)

Everyone wants clean lines and modern these days.... unless it's going to be potentially worth a lot of money, no-one is interested


----------



## oldman (May 20, 2022)

It appears to be very old and may appeal more to a collector or antique dealer more than someone looking to use everyday.


----------



## Remy (May 20, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you don't like it enough to keep it for *FREE*, why would you expect someone else to like it for $5.00?


I think @debodun is editing things down because she is trying to get rid of some things. I've donated things to PAWS thrift that I liked, I just didn't want to keep them anymore and/or my tastes have changed over the years. I donated all my mid century glass and most of my American pottery. I needed room for all my animal stuff. 

I looked up vintage cookie barn cookie jar on Etsy. Didn't see this exact one but some have some pretty high prices. I know that doesn't even mean they will sell. The cat cookie jar I linked that was like my vintage one sold. And I think it was listed for around 90 dollars.


----------



## Remy (May 20, 2022)

Nothing. It's adorable. Just not the right person has seen it.


----------



## HoneyNut (May 20, 2022)

Remy said:


> Nothing. It's adorable. Just not the right person has seen it.


I agree, someone would love it, but it is so hit and miss when posting an item on marketplace (or anywhere else).


----------



## bowmore (May 20, 2022)

Deb's father once said,"everything has value". He was incorrect, the value of something is what someone is willing to pay for it. Therefore, the cookie jar has no value, as nobody is willing to pay for it.
Look at so-called "collectables", such as beanie babies, Hummel figures, Kincaid prints, etc.


----------



## Don M. (May 20, 2022)

Look on the bottom of this cookie jar for any date or manufactures info molded into the base.  If there is some info about who made it, and when, research that.  If it's quite old, there may be some "collector" value.  However, in today's economy, few people will be spending money on such an item.  If it appears to be quite "antique" and is in good shape, sitting on it until this economy turns around would probably be wise.


----------



## oldpop (May 20, 2022)

I can see nothing wrong with the cookie jar. Let it set on Marketplace and add ten dollars to the price daily. That should stimulate someone. If you had asked a hundred dollars for it someone would have probably scooped it up.....


----------



## win231 (May 20, 2022)

I would pay twice the price IF it was filled with cookies.


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2022)

Sorry, but IMO it's ugly.


----------



## win231 (May 20, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Sorry, but IMO it's ugly.


^^^ Like a breath of country air.
A ray of sunshine.
A plethora of joy
An inundation of ebullience

I crack me up


----------



## Marie5656 (May 20, 2022)

What category did you list it? Just tried to do a search for "cookie Jar" and Cookie jar vintage" using all sorts of criteria, including expanding my search to include Upstate NY. Still have not found it. But there are LOTS of cookie jars, that is for sure


----------



## Gary O' (May 20, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> What category did you list it? Just tried to do a search for "cookie Jar" and Cookie jar vintage" using all sorts of criteria, including expanding my search to include Upstate NY. Still have not found it. But there are LOTS of cookie jars, that is for sure


I can't believe I'm looking for cookie jars tonight

Did Syracuse within 250 mi

found it

Looks like someone is interested 

(4) Marketplace - Cookie Jar | Facebook


----------



## Marie5656 (May 21, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I can't believe I'm looking for cookie jars tonight
> 
> Did Syracuse within 250 mi
> 
> ...


Ahh..the life of us swinging old farts.  If I were a collector, $5 is not a bad price.  But, as Deb is realizing, with so many people of our generation downsizing, cool stuff like this are hard to sell.  The darn yung'uns are so mobile, and minimalist, collectibles like this, that are harder to pack up when moving are not desireable.
Too bad...she has a lot of interesting things.  If I remember, much was her moms


----------



## terry123 (May 21, 2022)

I had been collecting Waterford crystal for many years but stopped a couple of years ago when I realized that  the "grands" were not interested in things like that.  I am going to pack most of it up and see if I can sell it at a local resale shop.  Meanwhile I am going to enjoy it for myself.


----------



## C50 (May 21, 2022)

Many things are looked at as junk until the right person sees it as treasure.

A $5 item that didn't sell would go in the donation box.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 21, 2022)

Perhaps folks are thinking about their limited counter space.  Many of us have multiple appliances taking up room in our kitchen.  Someone offered me a free air-fryer last year and, as much as I wanted one, I just didn't have a place to put it.


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2022)

I sold a Blueberry Hearts cookie jar a few weeks ago for $5 and thought the cookie barn would also sell, but no interest.


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> I sold a Blueberry Hearts cookie jar a few weeks ago for $5 and thought the cookie barn would also sell, but no interest.
> 
> View attachment 221959


that is actually very pretty, I would have bought that if I'd seen it... but not the cookie jar in the OP


----------



## Gary O' (May 21, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Perhaps folks are thinking about their limited counter space. Many of us have multiple appliances taking up room in our kitchen.


Yeah, that's where my mind goes


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2022)

I just checked - my Marketplace listing of the cookie jat got 19 views - up 19 from yesterday. Probably curious members of this group.


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> I just checked - my Marketplace listing of the cookie jat got 19 views - up 19 from yesterday. Probably curious members of this group.


I wouldn't have thought many of us know your facebook account , I certainly don't..


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)

terry123 said:


> I had been collecting Waterford crystal for many years but stopped a couple of years ago when I realized that  the "grands" were not interested in things like that.  I am going to pack most of it up and see if I can sell it at a local resale shop.  Meanwhile I am going to enjoy it for myself.


even my DD at 46 is not interested in any of my things. She's very much,  a modern in the moment type of person.. tho' not wasteful.. she pays a lot for her things, then keeps them for a long time. Despite my things being good quality  and modern she's not interested in the same things as me.. 

That said she's asked me if she can have my Picasso for her new house.. and a very beautiful leather based lamp, I've had in a bedroom for some years..


----------



## Gardenlover (May 21, 2022)

I bet you'd sell it, if you asked $57 dollars for it. People would then think it is rare and one of a kind.


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> I bet you'd sell it, if you asked $57 dollars for it. People would then think it is rare and one of a kind.


..that's sometimes true... or... they might think, what Idiot is trying to get $57 for an old manky cookie jar...


----------



## Marie5656 (May 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I wouldn't have thought many of us know your facebook account , I certainly don't..


You do not need to know a persons account name to look up something.  Just go to Marketplace and shop by category. You do not get any personal info or name until you want to buy


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> You do not need to know a persons account name to look up something.  Just go to Marketplace and shop by category. You do not get any personal info or name until you want to buy


I would presume there would be a lot of cookie jars on marketplace


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I wouldn't have thought many of us know your facebook account , I certainly don't..


Gary O' posted a link to it in #23.


----------



## Remy (May 21, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Sorry, but IMO it's ugly.


I take it you don't like kitsch?   I believe kitsch is a word or variation of a German word for trash. I remember seeing a collectable program on TV with an episode about kitsch. I was like "oh I like that and that."  I do like kitsch.


----------



## Remy (May 21, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Perhaps folks are thinking about their limited counter space.  Many of us have multiple appliances taking up room in our kitchen.  Someone offered me a free air-fryer last year and, as much as I wanted one, I just didn't have a place to put it.


I know. I wouldn't mind a toaster oven. No room. But I won't leave a vintage mug behind at the thrift store if it has animals on it and I like the design. I find room.


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2022)

Just an example of how widely varying opinions on the same thing can be.

BTW - there are  no marks on the bottom.


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you don't like it enough to keep it for *FREE*, why would you expect someone else to like it for $5.00?


That sounds a lot like what I hear from peple that stop at my sale - "If it''s stuff you don't want, you should put it out for free."

I had a big box of free items and nobody took anything. One woman picked up something and the person she was with said an emphatic, "NO!" and she put it back.


----------



## bowmore (May 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> That sounds a lot like what I hear from peple that stop at my sale - "If it''s stuff you don't want, you should put it out for free."
> 
> *I had a big box of free items and nobody took anything. One woman picked up something and the person she was with said an emphatic, "NO!" and she put it back.*


I rest my case


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2022)

I got stood up twice today by people who said they were interested in some items I posted on Marketplace. When I asked for an explanation, one said "Something came up", the other said "I'm out of town." The usual lame excuses.


----------



## Don M. (May 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> I got stood up twice today by people who said they were interested in some items I posted on Marketplace. When I asked for an explanation, one said "Something came up", the other said "I'm out of town." The usual lame excuses.


I would imagine that the "audience" on Facebook Marketplace consists of a lot of people whose life consists of little more than "texting" and "tweeting".  The Best place for online buying/selling, IMO, is EBAY.  I've been using that venue for 20+ years, and had excellent results...even sold a couple of items to buyers in Japan.  

I just checked, and there are lots of Vintage cookie jars that have sold there for 100's of dollars.  The fact that there are no "markings" on the bottom of your jar is an indication that it might be quite old....and "collectible", and might have a value far more than $5.


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2022)

But it's worthless unless someone wants it.

It's the hue and cry of appraisers that, "It's worth what someone will pay for it."
Well, how am I supposed to know that 'magic' figure?

What amazes me is the people that park, get out of their cars with their cell phones, walk up one side and down the other without ever taking their eyes off their phones and not trip over or walk into anything. How can they really see what I have unless they look?

On the flip side are the people that get down on their hands and knees or reach over tables to see what is behind or underneath. When I say "Those things aren't for sale", they get miffed.


----------



## Don M. (May 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> But it's worthless unless someone wants it.
> 
> It's the hue and cry of appraisers that, "It's worth what someone will pay for it."
> Well, how am I supposed to know that 'magic' figure?


The Only way to know an items value is to do some research....and again, I would recommend checking the value of similar items on EBAY.


----------



## Remy (May 21, 2022)

Did you respond to the person who asked if the cookie jar was still available?

Most unfortunately, when putting things up for sale, you are going to have to deal with all kinds. And yes, people are flakey. I guess that's why I just donate to PAWS.


----------



## win231 (May 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> But it's worthless unless someone wants it.
> 
> It's the hue and cry of appraisers that, "It's worth what someone will pay for it."
> Well, how am I supposed to know that 'magic' figure?
> ...



Try a sign:

*"No Cell Phone Use While Browsing"*


----------



## Gary O' (May 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> Gary O' posted a link to it in #23.


Post #16 for those interested


----------



## Lara (May 21, 2022)

Garage Sales are no longer in vogue
for multiple reasons:

Covid...people don't want to touch someone's used stuff

Everyone is downsizing

The "collectible" market is oversaturated...no longer collectible

People want expensive items for nothing at garage sales. They're just there for the game of it.

People want practical stuff that works...not stuff to just look at and dust off

What you don't want, no one else wants

Forget about "what's one man's junk is another man's treasure"...no longer relevant

Young people don't want old stuff.

I suggest you make up box lots and
take them to antique stores and ask them,
"what will you give me for the whole box"


----------



## Homeschoolie (May 21, 2022)

Remy said:


> Nothing. It's adorable. Just not the right person has seen it.


My thoughts exactly. Just be patient sometimes it takes a while for the right person to come along.


----------



## bowmore (May 21, 2022)

I have a larger question. Why are you wasting your time and effort to sell some piece for $5. Do you not have anything better to do? Or is it part of your idea to do this and post your travails here?


----------



## terry123 (May 21, 2022)

Deb, Why don't you try ebay?


----------



## Jules (May 22, 2022)

If it has no markings, could it be because it was hand painted in a pottery class?


----------



## Colleen (May 22, 2022)

I've been a quilter for many years and have quite a "collection". Unfortunately, the kids aren't interested in them and they will probably end up at Goodwill or in a yard sale when I'm gone. I won't know it or care at that point but when I think of the time and money I invested in making them, it makes me sad to think of their outcome. Yes..I made them for the enjoyment but I know no one appreciates them. I think I'm going to start giving them to nursing homes, etc. At least they'll be used  I've posted them for sale but they are pricey and people would rather go to WalMart and get a cheap one for their bed for $25.


----------



## Pepper (May 22, 2022)

Jules said:


> If it has no markings, could it be because it was hand painted in a pottery class?


My thought exactly.


----------



## Pinky (May 22, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I've been a quilter for many years and have quite a "collection". Unfortunately, the kids aren't interested in them and they will probably end up at Goodwill or in a yard sale when I'm gone. I won't know it or care at that point but when I think of the time and money I invested in making them, it makes me sad to think of their outcome. Yes..I made them for the enjoyment but I know no one appreciates them. I think I'm going to start giving them to nursing homes, etc. At least they'll be used  I've posted them for sale but they are pricey and people would rather go to WalMart and get a cheap one for their bed for $25.


@Colleen .. here, there are quilters who donate their quilts to a place that sends them to cancer patients. I don't remember the name anymore, but had one sent to my sister. She, in turn, had one sent to a relative with cancer. Perhaps there is an organization like that where you live.


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2022)

It isn't just Marketplace and Craig's List where flakes hang out. Today we were supposed to have a baptismal service at church. The service starts at 10am. At 10 after, the pastor announced the service would be delayed because they were waiting for some family members to arrive. At 10:20, someone must have called the late comers and were told to start the service since they weren't sure when they would be there. The service concluded and they still hadn't shown up.

Now if someone invited me to an important thing like that, I'd make jolly well sure I would be there and on time. If it were car trouble, I'd call a taxi. People just act like they don't care about anything. Imagine making a whole congregation wait when they had no intention of attending - their own family, too.


----------



## Colleen (May 22, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @Colleen .. here, there are quilters who donate their quilts to a place that sends them to cancer patients. I don't remember the name anymore, but had one sent to my sister. She, in turn, had one sent to a relative with cancer. Perhaps there is an organization like that where you live.


I'm hoping to find out from the local quilt guild here. I've only been here 3 months and we've been consumed with this extensive remodel so I haven't had any free time for much of anything, but I will check into that. Thanks


----------



## Colleen (May 22, 2022)

debodun said:


> It isn't just Marketplace and Craig's List where flaked hang out. Today we were supposed to have a baptismal service at church. The service starts at 10am. At 10 after, the pastor announced the service would be delayed because they were waiting for some family members to arrive. At 10:20, someone must have called the late comers and were told to start the service since they weren't sure when they would be there. The service concluded and they still hadn't shown up.
> 
> Now if someone invited me to an important thing like that, I'd make jolly well sure I would be there and on time. If it were car trouble, I'd call a taxi. People just act like they don't care about anything. Imagine making a whole congregation wait when they had no intention of attending - their own family, too.


It's a different world today then when I grew up. I was taught to be considerate of others. That doesn't seem to apply any more. 

I posted on Craigslist a nice couch that we didn't have room for. I was practically giving it away and had several responses, but when it came time to show up or let me know they couldn't make it or had changed their mind, I never heard from them again. I finally just deleted the post.


----------



## Knight (May 22, 2022)

bowmore said:


> I have a larger question. Why are you wasting your time and effort to sell some piece for $5. Do you not have anything better to do? Or is it part of your idea to do this and post your travails here?


Did you notice the post by Deb about people on cell phones walking up & down not looking at the other "stuff" ? For years now complaining about the massive amount of "stuff" she puts out at yard sales that no one wants get a lot of attention.

Those that reply trying to be of help typically get acknowledgment in the form of some excuse that makes no sense.

One thing for sure Deb's post generate replies that can be entertaining to read. See Deb's post #52 Even the exchange between Colleen & dobielvr adds to the mix.


----------



## dobielvr (May 22, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I've been a quilter for many years and have quite a "collection". Unfortunately, the kids aren't interested in them and they will probably end up at Goodwill or in a yard sale when I'm gone. I won't know it or care at that point but when I think of the time and money I invested in making them, it makes me sad to think of their outcome. Yes..I made them for the enjoyment but I know no one appreciates them. I think I'm going to start giving them to nursing homes, etc. At least they'll be used  I've posted them for sale but they are pricey and people would rather go to WalMart and get a cheap one for their bed for $25.


That would be a great idea to donate them to a nursing home!
And, you'd know for sure that they would be appreciated.  You would feel good too.


----------



## terry123 (May 22, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I've been a quilter for many years and have quite a "collection". Unfortunately, the kids aren't interested in them and they will probably end up at Goodwill or in a yard sale when I'm gone. I won't know it or care at that point but when I think of the time and money I invested in making them, it makes me sad to think of their outcome. Yes..I made them for the enjoyment but I know no one appreciates them. I think I'm going to start giving them to nursing homes, etc. At least they'll be used  I've posted them for sale but they are pricey and people would rather go to WalMart and get a cheap one for their bed for $25.


I would love to have some of them rather than get a cheap one at Walmart.  I have a couple that my mother made and need to throw them away as they are not in good condition now and are coming apart.


----------



## terry123 (May 22, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> That would be a great idea to donate them to a nursing home!
> And, you'd know for sure that they would be appreciated.  You would feel good too.


Great idea and the cancer patients would love them too!


----------



## Don M. (May 22, 2022)

Trying to sell on places like Market Place and Craig's List substantially limits the number of potential buyers.  Most of those sales are aimed at local buyers and local pickup.  That often limits the number of buyers to just a dozen, or so, who might be interested....especially if the items are in a area of low population.  That's why I like EBAY....the viewership is worldwide, and often results in large numbers of viewers and bidders.


----------



## oldaunt (May 22, 2022)

I have been quilting for almost 50 years, and usually have no trouble selling the extras for around twice what it cost to make them. At least that way I have the funds to continue to make them.


----------



## oldaunt (May 22, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Trying to sell on places like Market Place and Craig's List substantially limits the number of potential buyers.  Most of those sales are aimed at local buyers and local pickup.  That often limits the number of buyers to just a dozen, or so, who might be interested....especially if the items are in a area of low population.  That's why I like EBAY....the viewership is worldwide, and often results in large numbers of viewers and bidders.


If you are using Marketplace correctly, its worldwide.....


----------



## Remy (May 22, 2022)

Knight said:


> Did you notice the post by Deb about people on cell phones walking up & down not looking at the other "stuff" ? For years now complaining about the massive amount of "stuff" she puts out at yard sales that no one wants get a lot of attention.
> 
> Those that reply trying to be of help typically get acknowledgment in the form of some excuse that makes no sense.
> 
> One thing for sure Deb's post generate replies that can be entertaining to read. See Deb's post #52 Even the exchange between Colleen & dobielvr adds to the mix.


I know Deb has stated she doesn't want to sell on Ebay or Etsy. I've suggested it and so have others. I can understand that. She did inherit most of this stuff and for some reason there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest for her things in her area. I find her posts interesting and entertaining.

I still can't figure out why she hasn't found a cat yet.


----------



## Don M. (May 22, 2022)

oldaunt said:


> If you are using Marketplace correctly, its worldwide.....


ONLY if you are seeking nationwide/global buyers.  Offering items for "local pickup" severely limits the number of potential buyers....especially if the seller is located in a small town area.  With todays gas prices, no one will be driving more than a couple of miles to look at a $5 item.


----------



## Georgiagranny (May 23, 2022)

Remy said:


> I still can't figure out why she hasn't found a cat yet.


https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-are-you-doing-today.52185/page-462#post-2084641

I think it's because a neighbor's cat visits her. No expense, no vet bills, just a nice kitty for occasional company!


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2022)

Wesley stopped by last evening for a while. Had an extensive exploratory walk around inside. He brought a buddy, but the other cat wasn't as friendly.


----------



## Georgiagranny (May 23, 2022)

debodun said:


> Wesley stopped by last evening for a while. Had an extensive exploratory walk around inside. He brought a buddy, but the other cat wasn't as friendly.


Maybe after Wesley's buddy has a little time to get used to Wesley's new friend's place, he'll warm up. I mean...the buddy was just tagging along and may not have known that he'd be welcome. He was probably a little shy or trying to be polite


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2022)

The other cat I hadn't seen before. At first I thought it was Bernie, but Bernie is a long-hair and has more white in his coat. This was a buff-colored shorthair. It did come in, but made a bee-line for the back door that I had open.


----------



## Remy (May 23, 2022)

I know Deb inherited much of this stuff. People need to give her credit that she has done all this moving and selling (what she did sell) all on her own. Not an easy task.

I know the woman who co-founded the local PAWS thrift store. She said some days they brought in over 1000 dollars. It's 100% volunteer run so they just pay the store rental, electricity. All from donated stuff no one wanted I guess.

I was in there for an hour one day before Christmas. For a full hour, the cash register never stopped.


----------



## Remy (May 23, 2022)

debodun said:


> The other cat I hadn't seen before. At first I thought it was Bernie, but Bernie is a long-hair and has more white in his coat. This was a buff-colored shorthair. It did come in, but made a bee-line for the back door that I had open.


Cute. But not your kitties. I worry about the cats I've seen outside at my apartment. One woman who moved out in one of the downstairs apartments, her cat disappeared and she put flyers out. Poor cat. Wonder what happened.


----------



## Michael Z (May 23, 2022)

I ”sell” items on the side of our driveway with a big FREE sign. Even though we live out in the boonies, the item always goes! For me, my time is too valuable to mess around with yard sales.

Try oldpop’s strategy. In Today’s screwy times, it just might work. If you mark it down from $500 to $400, someone will be getting quite the deal!


----------



## oldaunt (May 23, 2022)

Don M. said:


> ONLY if you are seeking nationwide/global buyers.  Offering items for "local pickup" severely limits the number of potential buyers....especially if the seller is located in a small town area.  With todays gas prices, no one will be driving more than a couple of miles to look at a $5 item.


If they are willing to pay the shipping, works for me. I once sent a half dozen cassette tapes to India.


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2022)

Most Baby Boomers have all the crap we want and then some.  Younger generations have their own tastes that rarely run to 50-100 year old kitsch, knickknacks, dishes or dust collectors.  The exception would be pieces with very specific sentimental value, like something passed down that was always in a beloved Grandma's kitchen.        

Deb, wasn't purging unnecessary possessions and making a fresh start part of your objective for moving to a new house?  

It's hard to understand why you punish yourself with repeated disappointments over random bits of chump change.  It would make sense if you needed the money, but $5 more or less not only won't change your life, it actually won't even change your day.       

Seems like your patterns remain the same, only your address has changed.


----------



## Lee (May 23, 2022)

Looking at the picture on the opening post I was thinking this would make a great birdhouse mounted on a square of wood sitting on a post. Surely an opening could be made for entrance.


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2022)

I guess we all have our hobbies. Some may think gluing plastic model planes together from a kit is a waste of time, but it keeps some people occupied.


----------



## Remy (May 23, 2022)

@debodun  I think another yard sale is in order. Different location might get some different buyers.


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2022)

debodun said:


> I guess we all have our hobbies. Some may think gluing plastic model planes together from a kit is a waste of time, but it keeps some people occupied.


Most people's hobbies don't make them unhappy.  

If attempting to sell these items brings you more joy than disappointment and distress, you aren't sharing that part of it with us.


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2022)

I'm not having another sale for a while. At my old house I could leave much of it set up inside and only had to bring out the items for the front porch and tables on the lawn. Now I have to bring it all up from the cellar, then move it back down afterward. It's a lot more work to have a sale here. For this past sale, I only brought up what I thought had the best chance to sell. Sold some, didn't sell a lot. What seemed to be a healthy seller this time around were kitchen tools. What doesn't move is Victorian furniture. People remark it is very beautiful and probably worth the prices I'm asking, but they either don't have room for it or it doesn't go with their decor. I have a large Eastlake style wall mirror. The silvering is worn. People won't buy it in that condition, yet if I have a new mirror put in, I could never recoup my investment.


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2022)

Deb, you have a double garage.  Why not set up tables & your items along the inside walls. Pull the car out and set up more tables inside if needed.

(I should have my fingers slapped for encouraging Deb to find other ways of having sales).


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2022)

That space is already taken.


----------



## katlupe (May 23, 2022)

I found one active listing for your cookie jar on eBay (listed for $13.00 + $10.00 shipping). I also found one sold listing for the same cookie jar. Sold for $45.00 + $14.33 shipping. It looks like the same one but of course, I can't be positive. This is what they wrote about it: 


Vintage “ Cookie Barn” Cookie Jar. I think this is a McCoy brand design from the 1970’s or 80’s— not sure found at estate sale. In excellent condition, one small chip on back ( please see pics). . Nice size measures 14” x 8”
Great detail and Rare.


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2022)

If it was on eBay, it wasn't mine.


----------



## katlupe (May 23, 2022)

debodun said:


> If it was on eBay, it wasn't mine.


I figured it wasn't your cookie jar. Just thought it would give others an idea of what it might be worth. I always check there since I used to sell there.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 23, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Do people still use cookie jars?  Everyone I know eats straight from the bag.  Anyway, your jar is very nice, I like it as a decoration, but it is old fashioned, right?


Cookie jars are for holding home-made cookies. Not many people bake their own cookies these days. My grandkids actually prefer a bag of Oreos to a batch of warm home-made cookies.

Crazy, I know.


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2022)

Some people collect cookie jars. I have a Shawnee Pottery "Corn King" cookie jar. I don't want to sell it since it is sentimental, but a local dealer saw it once when he came to my sale (this was at the old house). He wants it very badly, but won't pay a fair price. He said he'd give me $20 and that was his final offer. If you really want to know what it's worth, Google it.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 23, 2022)

How did you accumulate so much stuff?  I'm being nice by using the word, 'stuff'.  I can't do this accumulating; I would feel so overwhelmed.  Try to give some up to Goodwill, etc.  I donate quite often and feel good about it.  

Now I'm getting morbid.... I don't want anyone to have to acquire my stuff when I pass who will not appreciate it.  I have one sister who loves anything and everything I give her.  She's got one heck of a surprise coming up on our next visit!


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2022)

My mom was a hoarder collector and I inherited it. I told her once, half in jest, that when I got home from her funeral, I was going to have the biggest estate sale in the county. She said, "You better not. I'll come back and haunt you!"

I just can't hold onto everything, sentimental as it is.


----------



## Remy (May 23, 2022)

@debodun If that stuff is just in the basement, get rid of it. I'm sorry you had to haul all that down there and I'm equally sorry you bought a house with a basement. I think you would have been better without one. But they are probably common in your area and admittedly, I don't like basements. 

I'm with Jules, if you really wanted to, you could find a way to have that sale at your place.  And PamfromTx's advice, do some donating. Even if you'd have to drive a bit. Once it's gone, it's gone at least.

Signed, someone who has too much stuff themselves.


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2022)

The SA and Goodwill closest to me aren't accepting donations at the moment - they are probably overstocked. 

Still getting flakes on Marketplace. The last several that responded to my ads have what I call "blank" FB profiles - that is no photos or anything else - nothing on their timelines and they usually have just a one name identity like Rhianna. They al say the same thing - "I'd like to pick this up today. Please text me at (and give a number who's area code I don't recognize)." When I try to look up the number on caller ID websites it says "NO RECORD FOUND". I wonder what would happed if I called the number they give?

I had three captain's chairs and sold two that were in pretty rough shape. I have another one that's in good condition, but it didn't sell. The only thing I can attribute that to is the chair is on rollers. To me, that makes it more desirable, but then, I can never figure people out.


----------



## Colleen (May 24, 2022)

I recently sold on Craigslist a hutch (picture attached) for $100. I was lucky selling that one. Since we're renovating 3 rooms, we've had things that we didn't want because they were old so the contractor set the dishwasher and stove out at the curb and they were picked up that night. I'm assuming they get them to sell for scrap. 

My point is...the old stuff just needs to go. I have a lot of books that I haven't unpacked from our move but after the renovations are done, most of the books will go to Goodwill. I'm not having any yard sales. Sometimes, Deb, you just need to let it go.


----------



## Remy (May 24, 2022)

@debodun Find out when they are taking donations. Any smaller thrift stores in your area? Like Vincent St. Paul etc. What you have isn't junk and dealing with these flakes on facebook would drive me nuts.

When I got my cats from Craigs List, I spoke to the woman twice with questions and met her at a Walmart in another town in my county. Had she given me any flake feelings, I wouldn't have gone. I was a little early, she was a little late but I got my bad kittens!

If you want, you can find a way to have that garage sale. Advertise on Craig's list and facebook. Perhaps have 3 a month apart through the summer. Anything you don't want to donate, pack back up for a sale next year. Or I think a flea market has been mentioned but you said you didn't want to pack and transport the stuff. But you have done tons of that already.


----------



## Knight (May 24, 2022)

Remy said:


> . But you have done tons of that already.


Recognizing that thru Deb's various posts and trying to help is nice & I'm pretty sure Deb appreciates that.


----------



## Liberty (May 24, 2022)

Did you know Deb, that Andy Warhol collected cookie jars?

https://www.amazon.com/Cookie-Time-Vintage-Warhol-Collection/dp/0810931737


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2022)

Interesting....


----------



## Buckeye (May 24, 2022)

I looked up Cookie Jars on Marketplace here in central Florida.  There were 107 for sale within 10 miles.  Prices from $4 to $65, but most were in the $10 to $15 range.

Didn't see any that I needed...


----------



## Remy (May 24, 2022)

Knight said:


> Recognizing that thru Deb's various posts and trying to help is nice & I'm pretty sure Deb appreciates that.


She tends to ignore advice. But I still like her posts.


----------



## Homeschoolie (May 25, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I've been a quilter for many years and have quite a "collection". Unfortunately, the kids aren't interested in them and they will probably end up at Goodwill or in a yard sale when I'm gone. I won't know it or care at that point but when I think of the time and money I invested in making them, it makes me sad to think of their outcome. Yes..I made them for the enjoyment but I know no one appreciates them. I think I'm going to start giving them to nursing homes, etc. At least they'll be used  I've posted them for sale but they are pricey and people would rather go to WalMart and get a cheap one for their bed for $25.


It is sad. And like you I would want them to be appreciated. I would give them to nursing, and independent/assisted living homes.  Those folks will appreciated what they are and what went into making them. 
Some of those locations also have bazars and other events where items from creative/skilled arts, like quilting, are sold. 
Some community and senior centers also have arts and craft sales. Often, but not always, just before xmas. 
This time of year some places allow such items to be sold at open air farmers markets. Ours here has a beading booth, a yarn booth and others.  
You might not get a lot for them, depending where you live, but some to offset your investment. I paid $40 dollars decades ago at a craft show when that was a lot of money for an apron. It was perfectly made. An excellent skilled seamstress. I just now am having to replace it


----------



## Teacher Terry (May 29, 2022)

I have moved cross country a few times with a family and recently divorced and had to empty a house in a month. I had garage sales, listed items online, put stuff on the curb for free, took 2 trailers full to the dump and had a thrift store bring their truck. The one thing I never did was bring the items with me. Moving is a great time to downsize.

 I helped my mom and a few friends do the same and you have to be brutal. Many beautiful items have been given away or sold very cheap. They are just things and after a reasonable effort to sell it’s time to just let go. When someone close to me dies I only keep a few things to remember them by.  

My move last year was my smallest ever having just 33 plastic bins not including my clothes or furniture. Everything I kept I love or it serves a purpose. I feel much calmer without clutter. I am not a minimalist but have reached the point of just enough.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 31, 2022)

debodun said:


> This cookie jar was in the attic of my old house and I brought it with me when I moved. I put it out with a $5 price at my garage sale. I still had it when the sale was over. I put it on Marketplace and it didn't get any looks. What's wrong with it?
> 
> View attachment 221886



This reminded me of your cookie jar, @debodun


----------



## Nathan (May 31, 2022)

I'm guessing that the type of person(older) who would appreciate the cookie jar are looking to down-size.   Collectables and such don't have as strong an appeal with the younger folk.


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2022)

At my last sale, I had a lot of people that drive ever so slowly by or they stop at the end of the driveway but never get out of their cars, then zoom off a minute later. I always wondered about them. You can't see everything by doing that. There are a lot of small items on tables or inside the garage that aren't visible to those kind of shoppers.


----------



## win231 (May 31, 2022)

Remy said:


> She tends to ignore advice. But I still like her posts.


She never ignores my advice.  It's way too valuable.


----------



## Remy (May 31, 2022)

@PamfromTx That cookie jar is endearing!
@debodun There just seems to be something about the area you live in. I'm surprised that people who sell online aren't purchasing. In California, most of your stuff would sell. 

I don't go searching for garage sales but live in an area of nice houses, if I'm off on Saturday and as I return from feeding the cats at work, I look for signs on my way home and stop.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2022)

debodun said:


> At my last sale, I had a lot of people that drive ever so slowly by or they stop at the end of the driveway but never get out of their cars, then zoom off a minute later. I always wondered about them. You can't see everything by doing that. There are a lot of small items on tables or inside the garage that aren't visible to those kind of shoppers.


Maybe they're doing what I do, scanning for particular types of items. Maybe large ones, like a rocking chair or whatever, or maybe a a table full of clothing or kitchen-wares or electronics.


----------



## debodun (Jun 13, 2022)

Now I'm experiencing this with collectible salt and peper shakers. I put a bunch on Marketplace and the ad only got 2 views and no one contacted me.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 13, 2022)

debodun said:


> Now I'm experiencing this with collectible salt and peper shakers. I put a bunch on Marketplace and the ad only got 2 views and no one contacted me.


Guess they're collectible only for you, deb.


----------

